# HPA Axis supplements



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

I saw this link posted in the main forum and thought it deserved another shot here in the alternate remedies forum

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1865493

Has anybody ever tried any of the supplements mentioned in this article


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

dbeck said:


> I saw this link posted in the main forum and thought it deserved another shot here in the alternate remedies forum
> 
> http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1865493
> 
> Has anybody ever tried any of the supplements mentioned in this article


Yeah im currently trying 3 of them. No significant change in dp yet.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

dbeck said:


> I saw this link posted in the main forum and thought it deserved another shot here in the alternate remedies forum
> 
> http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1865493
> 
> Has anybody ever tried any of the supplements mentioned in this article


Yea, paid 100 dollars for this concoction. Just like anything else, it just made it worse


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes, I've consistently been taking them at the recommended dosage for the past two weeks and have definitely seen a noticed improvement in my condition. The other half of the maintenance when taking supplements is that you MUST REMOVE things from your life that will counteract the positive benefits that the supps will bring. For example, if someone takes supplements, but continues to consume caffeine, alcohol, drugs..etc.......and continues in a negative thought pattern throughout the day without exercise, then they shoudn't expect any positive results. Bottom line, YOU GOTTA REMOVE THE NEGATIVE FROM YOUR LIFE TO KEEP IT FROM CHOKING OUT THE POSITIVE THINGS YOUR ARE INPUTING INTO YOUR SYSTEM







....Weed your fu*kin garden

SO, for the people who are DP'd as a result of adrenal fatigue and HPA axis weakness, yes you should see some benefit from these supplements AS LONG AS YOU DON'T CONTINUE TO SABOTAGE YOUR SYSTEM WITH NEGATIVES......

IF YOUR HPA AXIS IS ALREADY OPERATING AT OPTIMAL LEVEL, THEN YOU MAY NOT SEE ANY CHANGE. BUT, I'D BE SURPRISED TO SEE ANYONE WHO HAS REMOVED ALL NEGATIVES FROM THEIR LIFE TO NOT SEE IMPROVEMENT THRU THE SUPPLEMENTS...

BTW, if you wanna try the supplements, do a little research and you'll be able to order them directly from the doc in the video. I've talked to him a few times already.


----------



## dbeck (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, probably gonna try this anyway once Im completely off Lexapro, really dont have anything to loose, except the hundred bucks


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

can you post some of the article or whatever? i can't do links on the app


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> can you post some of the article or whatever? i can't do links on the app


It was a video explaining the hpa axis and the resulting symptoms due to a weakened hpa axis. I know you don't believe that supplements can cure a dp condition caused by trauma, but I think you gotta look into the physiological/physical brain changes (temporary) that occur due to trauma. Regardless of what causes each person's dp, there is one common demonitator, with that being that each of us is out of balance in one form or another..... Whether it be a neurotransmitter, hormonal, adrenal, vitamin, etc, etc, imbalance/deficiency.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I know about the hpa axis and the neuro effects of trauma and fight or flight etc, so if there are things that help
those systems I'd be interested. But if it's some comercial as seen on tv concoction...without legit scientific theory etc then the doubts come in. And then there's the fact of my limited income and suppliments aren't covered by insurance....


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

an anyone tell me the name of the supplements? links dead :[


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Rhodiola complex with Siberian ginseng u don't need anythig else


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Also give the supplement Glutathione a try. Or eat a ton of asparagus. Asparagus has lots of glutathione.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Can u take this with lexapro and how do u know u need it


----------



## MissLana (Jan 12, 2014)

In theory, the HPA Axis should 'reboot' itself (which is the point of these supplements) if you practice daily relaxation techniques. That's all you need to do for the HPA Axis to come back online. Don't stress, don't be anxious, relax, get a massage, take a bubble bath, etc.

Also, these are not really supplements. All these are are animal hormone extracts.

You literally take the ovary extracts, adrenal, and hypothalamus extracts from cows / pigs when you take these. And they in turn affect your own hormones, etc. This form of therapy is very controversial and there is absolutely no proof that Standard Process hormone 'supplements' work. Kudos if they are actually working for you.

Chiro and alternative medicine doctors like to give out these animal extract and Standard Process products by the dozens. Literally.

I have two friends who went to an alternative medicine doctor who likes to give out these Standard Process 'supplements' -- one friend went to the doctor for severe migraines and he tried putting her on 10 different Standard Process products, all of which are very expensive.

My other friend had fibro, nerve pain, back pain, and some kidney pain and the doctor tried putting her on 30 different VERY EXPENSIVE Standard Process products. Both of them took these 'supplements' for months and saw absolutely no improvements.

As for me, I definitely had HPA Axis problems. I took these supplements because I bought them and my DP and DR went through the roof for weeks. So I stopped. And now I'm about 95% recovered from DP / DR because my doctor told me (and I later read on the internet), that adding salt to the diet can help your HPA Axis. You can try googling that because I found at least 3 sources somewhere and my doctor's recommendation saying that adding salt to your diet will calm your HPA Axis. And yes, sodium somehow relaxes me. Not in huge amounts, of course.

Relaxing daily and taking bubble baths, drinking caffeine free tea, and just practicing relaxation is also supposed to balance your HPA Axis.

But these things? Are not supplements. I am looking at mine right now and I see things like 'bovine ovary extract' or 'porcine hypothalamus extract' -- these are nothing but animal hormones. And if you search 'Standard Process scams' on google, you will see that SO many people doubt if these supplements work.

http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/lee.html

You can also feel free to search for dozens upon dozens of people who went to chiros and alternative medicine doctors and got prescribed 10 - 30 VERY EXPENSIVE Standard Process 'supplements' that either made them feel worse or did nothing.

https://www.google.com/#q=standard+process+scam&safe=off

Like I said. Absolutely NO proof that these animal hormonal extracts do anything. An ex-Standard Process user is someone who my mom used to work with. She was on Symplex F to regulate her hormones because they were extremely off the charts out of balance. After being on Symplex (animal hormones) for 8 months, she got her hormones rechecked and they not only didn't level her hormones out, but, her hormonal crisis was actually worse than before she started taking the Symplex.

So if you guys want to take animal hormones that have absolutely no scientific proof behind them and many people are saying is a scam, then, by all means. But just know that animal hormonal extracts are banned from other countries and many companies. Why? Because if the animal is sick or diseased, you get that diseased extract and it can be potentially hazardous.

Standard Process claims their animals are all 100% healthy and from the US, but, do you want to take the risk to ingest animal hormones from an animal you don't know is 100% disease free? Also, do you want to take the risk with a very controversial form of supplementation that chiros and alternative medicine doctors shove down everyone's throat? I have heard of people going into those places with complaints of pain or headaches and walking out with 10 to 15 different Standard Process products that do absolutely nothing to help them, because, months / years later, they report seeing absolutely no progress.

Here are some things that may help:

My boyfriend's mother is a nurse and has been studying HPA Axis, adrenal, and hormonal problems for 20 years because she has them herself. She told me a medication known as Cortef should help the HPA Axis and balance it completely. And she says this is actually prescribed in her hospital for this type of problem. No weird animal hormones.

Relaxation, de-stressing, and practicing calming rituals should help, too.

My doctor told me salt balances the HPA Axis, and, I later read about it online. And, adding more sodium to my diet has somehow helped me stay stress free. I've actually had 3 doctors mention the importance of sodium in terms of staying anxiety free. I don't remember the full explanation as to why this happens but try researching sodium and anxiety? Maybe it'll explain better than I can.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

MissLana said:


> In theory, the HPA Axis should 'reboot' itself (which is the point of these supplements) if you practice daily relaxation techniques. That's all you need to do for the HPA Axis to come back online. Don't stress, don't be anxious, relax, get a massage, take a bubble bath, etc.
> 
> Also, these are not really supplements. All these are are animal hormone extracts.
> 
> ...


Avoid sodium. It fucks with your brain


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Is that HPA thing new? I have never seen anything about this, and I'm a quite old member...


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

I've actually tried 2 of these supplements, Hypothalmex and Black currant seed oil. I didn't really feel any improvement with the Hypothalmex alone, so it may just not be effective or wasn't for me, but the black currant seed oil I have seen partial relief and this would be my second time around experimenting with it, I feel more real than ever.


----------



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

MissLana said:


> In theory, the HPA Axis should 'reboot' itself (which is the point of these supplements) if you practice daily relaxation techniques. That's all you need to do for the HPA Axis to come back online. Don't stress, don't be anxious, relax, get a massage, take a bubble bath, etc.
> 
> Relaxation, de-stressing, and practicing calming rituals should help, too.
> 
> My doctor told me salt balances the HPA Axis, and, I later read about it online. And, adding more sodium to my diet has somehow helped me stay stress free. I've actually had 3 doctors mention the importance of sodium in terms of staying anxiety free. I don't remember the full explanation as to why this happens but try researching sodium and anxiety? Maybe it'll explain better than I can.


Yes! Yes! Yes!!

Man, +1 on your post. Thanks for taking the time.

Anecdotally, I've taken a supplement that has bovine adrenal cortex after doing cortisol (I have cortisol that flatlines around noon and doesn't come up for the rest of the day) and it helped but I appreciate what you're saying and am interested in the targeted strike that is prescription cortisol.

Seems a little risky and must be treated with care. Hopefully I can find the right protocol.

Also, I'd like to add that iodonized salt is important for thyroid function.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## SamG11 (Aug 27, 2015)

NoFluxes said:


> I've actually tried 2 of these supplements, Hypothalmex and Black currant seed oil. I didn't really feel any improvement with the Hypothalmex alone, so it may just not be effective or wasn't for me, but the black currant seed oil I have seen partial relief and this would be my second time around experimenting with it, I feel more real than ever.


NoFluxes,

I just started taking all the supplements in the video, and since you are seeing significant results from the Black Currant Seed Oil, I would like to know how many are you taking???

Currently I'm just taking 1 of the black current seed oil, but did not know if increasing it will help.

Taking:

2 Hypothalmex

2 Tuna Omega 3 oil

1 Symplex M

1 Black current seed oil


----------



## SamG11 (Aug 27, 2015)

NoFluxes said:


> I've actually tried 2 of these supplements, Hypothalmex and Black currant seed oil. I didn't really feel any improvement with the Hypothalmex alone, so it may just not be effective or wasn't for me, but the black currant seed oil I have seen partial relief and this would be my second time around experimenting with it, I feel more real than ever.


And also how long did it take before you felt improvement????


----------

